# Chief Bicycle LQQK



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I am thinking about buying this bicycle if the seller returns my phone call. Can anyone tell me what this is and if it is worth the price? Thanks


http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/2756730086.html


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 26, 2012)

If your looking for a nice vintage 28" wheel rider this one is very nice and I wouldn't see why anyone wouldn't love to own and ride this bike. Heck a couple of months ago I would have bought it.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 26, 2012)

I have emailed the seller a few times, but he is not responding. Bummer I have an envelope with cash in it for a nice anitique bicycle. maybe he changed his mind or sold it???


still looking to buy a antique bicycle


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 26, 2012)

That's a ton of money for that bike.wrong wheel set,wrong seat.its only worth about $900


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 26, 2012)

I wanna know what kind of tires those are...they're pretty good.


----------



## kccomet (Jan 27, 2012)

johnny i dont  know if your fairly new to classic bikes or not, it doesnt matter. i saw your post for the ranger that was a nice bike but pretty high priced. i feel the same about this one. what im trying to say is be patien t a good deal will come along. a cabe member just sold a nice chief bike for 650 now that was a deal. course if you  to buy something right now and believe me i know how th at is, just be carefull how you spend your money. you prob know more about bikes than i do, but if not try and educate yourself. check ebay prices, cabe listings, go to a couple of swap meets. you will know when you see a deal then buy it before someone else. good luck


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 29, 2012)

It has some plusses, some minuses. It seems a bit high. Those wheels are expensive.

I know, I have the same ones with rideable tires.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jan 30, 2012)

This guy is fishing and not serious. I have emailed him and posted an RE ad.


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 30, 2012)

He emailed me.  Working on a possible deal at this point.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good luck, hope it works out!!


----------



## ccmerz (Feb 1, 2012)

I decided to do an internet search of the seller after responses from my second email left me "troubled".  To say this person should not be trusted is a profound GROSS UNDERSTATEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  For that reason, I'm out!  I should have stopped at  "will trade for guns" or is that normal?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have actually traded bike parts for guns before but with a long time friend. If with a stranger It would need to have whatever documentation to make it a legal transaction. For instance people who are deemed mentally unfit by the state or felons would not be able to own a firearm. Of course the laws vary greatly from state to state and I think you are taking the right approach just to stay away from the deal. They are rare bikes but they do show up.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 1, 2012)

*$700*

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/bik/2787925718.html


----------

